# Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy 2 WU Oddness



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

I've noticed something very weird about the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy work units.  The times of them vary wildly.  On my P8600, most of the WUs take 3.5-5 hours.  However, some of them take ~10 hours to complete, and some of them are done in as little as an hour.  On the X4 955, the HCMD2 WUs typically take 2-3 hours.  However, I've seen them done in as little as 30 minutes, or as much as 13 hours.  Now, I understand that with the exception of RICE, WU times vary, but some WUs taking up to 25 times as long as others on the same hardware is definitely unusual.  Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Dyno (May 3, 2010)

So there are points connected to the body that are using electrons from the computer? Please tell me how this works, maybe i can help. Thank you in advance.

Note: I did look on the net for like 4-6 minutes on this subject, but really haven't seen anything regarding processors and time limits.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

Dyno said:


> So there are points connected to the body that are using electrons from the computer? Please tell me how this works, maybe i can help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Note: I did look on the net for like 4-6 minutes on this subject, but really haven't seen anything regarding processors and time limits.



The Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy is one of the sub-projects of World Community Grid (WCG), which is a distributed computing project that works to fight common human ailments, such as AIDS, Cancer, and Muscular Dystrophy.  If you are interested in joining (which I would be very excited about), please check out the guide in my signature, it contains everything that I think you would need to join WCG.  If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to post them in the WCG/BOINC thread (stickied at the top), start a new thread, or PM me; I'll gladly assist you


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2010)

gonna check on this when i get home bud


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2010)

It is normal, happens all the time for me. Here is the most recent break down of my i7 on this project (dont mind it saying Q9550, I didn't bother to change my comp name ) 

You can see that some take half an hour, some 2hrs, and some 10hrs. Its been like that since I was rolling my E2200


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> It is normal, happens all the time for me. Here is the most recent break down of my i7 on this project (dont mind it saying Q9550, I didn't bother to change my comp name )
> 
> You can see that some take half an hour, some 2hrs, and some 10hrs. Its been like that since I was rolling my E2200
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/md.jpg



OK, thanks, this is pretty much exactly how it is for my X4 955 & P8600.  Odd stuff


----------

